# scioto river



## catfish1 (Mar 11, 2010)

ok my question is cause the other day jsut before dark me and some buddys was fishing the river down by circleville and a gar like shape jumped out of the water and alot more then just that one fish jumping also with this shape i though they was muskies but they all think they are gar but they was to wide and i think to long to be gar and the nose of the fish was not slinder and long like a gar so my guestion being are muskies in the river?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

For sure.
More gar than musky, but there are definately musky down there.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Could be musky as there are a few down around that area. They have a tendency to come out in like a porpose manner at times. Also, I have never seen a gar jump out of the water, but I guess they could. Most of the gar I have seen are quite skinny.


----------



## jtyler (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey brother check out this video. He was fishing the scioto by circleville. Its a good one. http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7ukyl_monster-musky-madness_sport


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

i've always wondered that 2...also wondered if there are any big flatheads in there cause i cant find them...8lber biggest one ive seen.

i also dont have a map of the depth and have a hard time finding the deeper holes


----------



## catfish1 (Mar 11, 2010)

keep trying man ive coguht 45 lbs flatheads out of that river in the circleville area alot of smaller ones due to people keeping them to sell to pay lakes and keep to put in personal ponds but they are there just keep trying and if u dont find a deep hole were we fish for them its shallow really about 10 ft id say but lots of log jams just look for log jams and fish them and ur sure to find good fish off one someday and thanks guys me and a buddy are fighting over if they were gar or muskie and it just looked to long and big period to be a gar


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Make no mistake, there are also gar in there over 45".


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

im not gonna give up ive just been using live shinners for bait i need to catch some sunfish and gie those a try...

does anywhere in circleville or columbus sell larger live bait?
ive used goldfish but i dont like to


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

Booosh said:


> does anywhere in circleville or columbus sell larger live bait?


Krazy Kats paylake in South Bloomfield usually has bluegills, israelies, goldfish, chubs, etc.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Just go catch some bluegill at your local stream or pond and use them. It doesn't matter how big they are. Fatheads will eat anything live that is near them. Their jaw opens very big so you don't have to worry about live bait being to big for them to eat.


----------



## catfish1 (Mar 11, 2010)

i agree jsut go to ur local pond or something and get some i use bluegill or warmouths from 3 to 4 inchs nothing less nothing more i just think that the best size but as stated below they open up big but creek chubs work well at the river but u might have to fight with the gar a little more with them from what i hear but u will catch good flats on them to that what i got my 45 lbser on was a 6 inch chub


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

all I have to say is that I guarantee the state record musky is in the Scioto River near Circleville. shocked him up myself. 55 + inches. theres definately some big ones in there....flatties too


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

biggest problem i have is finding access points to get to the water...im from columbus i usually go down srive around for 2 hours til i find something then start fishing...its frustrating...but i dont know how else to find spots



I_Shock_Em said:


> all I have to say is that I guarantee the state record musky is in the Scioto River near Circleville. shocked him up myself. 55 + inches. theres definately some big ones in there....flatties too


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Booosh said:


> biggest problem i have is finding access points to get to the water...im from columbus i usually go down srive around for 2 hours til i find something then start fishing...its frustrating...but i dont know how else to find spots


One time an angler went to Google.com and clicked 'maps'. He then had lots of spots.


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

Best thing for flatheads that i have heard of is small yellow bellies, i have never tried them but know people who have and they said that is the best bait for flatheads.


----------



## catfish1 (Mar 11, 2010)

yellow bellyies are a really good bait but i dont think they work as good in rivers but now ponds and lake u will get into them good.


----------

